# Oak units



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

'Well apart from my mishap today I got on with machining up the oak for the three units I have to build next. 








Even with the new van I didn't have enough room for four of these in it. I had to hang them out the back and lash them down well.
Eventually I had them close to dimensions even with the small break in the middle.








I almost cried with the amount of waste that went on the floor.








This was after filling three bags full from the extractor! There was quite a few cracks I had to cut out as well. I can see why they allow 50% wastage! :roll:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a lot of hard heavy work Alan. Anything built with Oak boards that thickness will last for a thousand years, so make sure that your name is engraved so that it lasts that long too!


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I had not given that a thought Harry, I shall make sure I do, thanks. 
Today I got the legs cut and the top assembled for the first unit which is for CDs.








The top is made with breadboard ends which are screwed into slotted holes underneath where they wont be seen.








Having a break tomorrow so more to come on Monday.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Lookin good, I just prept wood for the bath room down stairs and know what you mean about the sawdust.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the legs all cut ready for assembly today this is for the three units.








I then made a start on the frames for the top of the units and got those assembled.








Then it was on to the tops and I got both of the remaining ones in glue up by tonight.








It doesn't show very well on the photo but there are small chamfers on the joints which will also be run around the outer edge of the top.








I can't assemble anything yet as I am still waiting for the veneered MDF for the shelves.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I had a dry fit today of the CD unit and then got the shelves and the tops in sealer.
















I shall get the Cd unit assembled tomorrow and crack on with the book case.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Today I got the first of the three oak units assembled. I need to fit the hinges to this and put a finish on it.








I laquered the inside of the unit and the top is in sealer at the moment.








I also have the book case almost ready for assembly and shall do this next week.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

You're one amazing guy Alan.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Amazing Harry! Why? just doing my woodwork like most of the guys on here. Hopefully it will keep paying the bills. Thanks for the comment. But I know there are a lot of guys on here who are much more talented than I.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got two of the units in sealer today. 
















I am now working on the Shoe cabinet. This will take a little longer as it has a cupboard and a drawer in it.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I have got on well over the last couple of days and have been working on the Shoe cabinet. I got all of it assembled and clamped up. I say clamped but I had to use some luggage straps as it was too big for my clamps. I could have done with another pair of arms too as it was a bit of hassle to get everything lined up! :roll: 








I finished off the door and drawer front and got the back of the unit fitted.








Finally I had time to make a drawer box for it too.








I need to install the runners, fit some hinges and put a finish on the outside next. I can then fit the top and it is just about there.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Amazing Alan certainly because of your skills, but also because you're so fast. I suppose this sticks out because most of us are here amateurs.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Well thank you Harry, that is a nice sentiment from a man of your standing. It is only the fact that I now have to earn my wage from my work that I am so fast. Up until recently I too was a hobby woodworker. I have learnt a lot from forums like this and guys like you who are only too willing to help others. I am now glad I can passs on my own limited knowledge to others.
I was back in the shop today trying to get the oak units finished for next week. I got the glass in the doors on the cd unit.
















I also took the shoe cabinet out of the clamps and got the top fitted and the door. 







I am now waiting for the runners for the drawer as I made a mistake with them!  I had ordered 350mm runners as the unit was 350mm deep but forgot that that is the full depth of the unit including the legs! :roll: Doh! Anyway some 300mm runners will be with me on Monday so I can get them fitted. while I was rounding over the top of the drawer box a piece split off the corner so I had to splice another piece in. Oh well these things are sent to try us. :roll: I will also pick up the handles on Monday and fit those and then it is just a good polishing ready for delivery.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I do hope that you don't intend to attempt to load that on your own my friend.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh no way Harry, I have a couple of friends who help me out in these situations. They are pretty heavy I can tell you!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Great work, I'm fast too, except for the making it over part, that takes quite a bit longer. Well done looks great.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes Jerry, I was looking at your bathroom cabinets, you have made a very nice job of them. Did I also read this is the first time you had built a cabinet? 
I thought I would post up the final shots before fitting as I got the handles and runners today and finished the units ready for delivery.
























I shall be delivering these on Saturday. In the meantime I am finishing the bathroom vanity units ready for delivery later this week.


----------



## mailee (Nov 11, 2005)

I got the units delivered today. It took some work carrying them up two flights of stairs. My friend is taller than I so he went first. :lol: Here are the shots of them in place.








this is in the hall and is to house shoes and keys.
This one is the CD unit in the living room.








Finally the book case void of books at the moment.








I even got a tip from the customer too.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

You're just a production machine Alan... Turning out one great looking piece after another. I"ve said it before, its no surprise you are kept so busy!! 

thoroughly enjoy the show and tells you present... most informative!!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

What more can I add Alan, it's all been said.


----------



## mavixyl (Sep 21, 2011)

looks great!!!keep up


----------

